# Northern Territory State sponsorship



## itpro (Jul 24, 2013)

hi everyone,

I am planning to migrate to northern territory but i have few questions in my mind:

1-I heard that northern territory is not that developed area as people says that its a desert and therefore not suitable for my occupation which is "System Adminsitrator".

2-How much time doest it take to get the sponsorship ?

3-What is the fee for state sponsorship for northern territory ?

Thanks


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

itpro said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I am planning to migrate to northern territory but i have few questions in my mind:
> 
> ...


Northern Territory is a growth state.....and it has lush jungle in the north....to outback environment in the south.....look at a map.

Here is a job for you:
Windows System Administrator job in Alice Springs, Northern Territory - at Raytheon

Give these people an email and ask directly:
Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship

If you don't ask you never get.....

Good luck!


----------



## itpro (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey robboat,

Thanks for your valuable answer. I have checked all the links you posted, but still i need more guidance on that as per my questions. 

And there are some more things where i am confused.

Can i simultaneously apply for two sponsorship at the same time. Lets say i apply for Northern territory sponsorship and after some days my skill also gets updated in any other state like NSW or Victoria etc, so can i apply for that sponsorship as well at the same time ?. Will be there any impact on my case.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

itpro said:


> Hey robboat,
> Thanks for your valuable answer. I have checked all the links you posted, but still i need more guidance on that as per my questions.
> And there are some more things where i am confused.
> Can i simultaneously apply for two sponsorship at the same time. Lets say i apply for Northern territory sponsorship and after some days my skill also gets updated in any other state like NSW or Victoria etc, so can i apply for that sponsorship as well at the same time ?. Will be there any impact on my case.


I would suggest that you decide what, where and when you want to have something happen, then, *make a plan and do the plan*.

If you have the skill in demand and can demonstrate that you will meet the criteria for each state (sponsorship) then go ahead and apply.
You can always withdraw an application until you have agreed to a sponsorship deal.

Research each state and decide what you really, really want.....

Good luck.


----------



## vanguard (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello

Could you tell me that any request must be included with an job offer or not? I would like to apply for NT SS (subclass 489) .

there is an ambiguous requirement that i can't understand:

"copies of documents evidencing your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience"

Thank you in advance for your reply


----------



## itpro (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for your reply

Unfortunately i am falling only in Northern territory.In other states i have to take 7 band in each in IELTS to take extra points to meet the state sponsorship criteria. Right now i am just meeting the criteria for Northern territory. But unfortunately after some good search i am unable to find out jobs for System Administrator in good number in northern territory. Its just the one link which you have sent and just one more link but not more. So now its getting difficult for me to demonstrate the jobs demand for my skill which is "System Administrator". I had no other option except Northern Territory currently but this job hunt demonstration is creating problem. 

so anyone who has some good understandings regarding northern territory ? Please guide on this


----------



## emranzafar (Nov 4, 2013)

itpro said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Unfortunately i am falling only in Northern territory.In other states i have to take 7 band in each in IELTS to take extra points to meet the state sponsorship criteria. Right now i am just meeting the criteria for Northern territory. But unfortunately after some good search i am unable to find out jobs for System Administrator in good number in northern territory. Its just the one link which you have sent and just one more link but not more. So now its getting difficult for me to demonstrate the jobs demand for my skill which is "System Administrator". I had no other option except Northern Territory currently but this job hunt demonstration is creating problem.
> 
> so anyone who has some good understandings regarding northern territory ? Please guide on this


Hi Bro,

I am also in the same situation as you are. Did you find anything? Did you applied for NT? contact me as I have applied for NT on ANZSCO code 263111.


----------



## lianaslav (Mar 11, 2014)

vanguard said:


> Hello
> 
> Could you tell me that any request must be included with an job offer or not? I would like to apply for NT SS (subclass 489) .
> 
> ...


Hello, I have the same problem, I don't understand what they mean with evidence of employability. Have you found the right answer till now? Tnx in advance.


----------



## piklu420 (May 18, 2013)

itpro said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I am planning to migrate to northern territory but i have few questions in my mind:
> 
> ...


Dear itpro

How to send the application package to NT for 190 visa?

there is a email address: [email protected]

So should I just attach all the PDF and send mail? or anything else need to do?


----------



## piklu420 (May 18, 2013)

How to send the application package to NT for 190 visa?

there is a email address: [email protected]

So should I just attach all the PDF and send mail? or anything else need to do?


----------

